# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  چگونه در 2 ماه آینده نتیجه بگیریم؟

## fateme.tehran

:22:  :22:  :22: 

سلام...
این نظر سنجی برای کسانی است که تا به حال هیچ چیز نخوانده اند...
سوالاتتون و برنامه پیشنهادیتون برای بچه هایی که تا به حال نخوانده اند،در این تاپیک جا خواهد گرفت...

تجربی ها

برنامه ی کلی زیست:
برنامه ی کلی شیمی:
برنامه ی کلی ریاضی:
برنامه ی کلی فیزیک:
برنامه ی کلی ادبیات:
برنامه ی کلی دینی:
برنامه ی کلی زبان انگلیسی:
برنامه ی کلی عربی:

ریاضی ها:

برنامه ی کلی ریاضیات: 
برنامه ی کلی فیزیک:
برنامه ی کلی ادبیات:
برنامه ی کلی دینی:
برنامه ی کلی زبان انگلیسی:
برنامه ی کلی عربی:
برنامه ی کلی شیمی:

انسانی ها

برنامه ی کلی ادبیات:
برنامه ی کلی دینی:
برنامه ی کلی زبان انگلیسی:
برنامه ی کلی عربی:
برنامه ی کلی عربی تخصصی:
برنامه ی کلی ادبیات تخصصی:
برنامه ی کلی تاریخ و جغرافیا:
برنامه ی کلی علوم اجتماعی:
برنامه ی کلی فلسفه و منطق:
برنامه ی کلی روانشناسی:

قبل از این ویرایش سوالم رو پرسیدم..ممنون بابت جوابتون...
 :9:  :38:  :9:

----------


## eli94

تو 1 هفته دینی رو میخوای چند بزنی؟؟ نیمه دوم پیش نخونی؟ اگه زیست پیش2 رو نخونی که نابودی...فیزیک پیش2 اسونه...برای ریاضی قلم چی کافیه دیگه این موقع سال

----------


## yaghma

*1.بستگی داره طرف هدفش چی باشه.
2.اصلا تا حالا مطالعه داشته یا نه ؟ 
3.پایه ش چطوره؟
از همه اینا گذشته , خودتون میدونین زیست سوالاتش ترکیبی از فصول مختلفه , اصلا نمیشه مبحثی خوندش.
ضمنا , به نظر من پیش 2 از پیش 1 راحت تره.*

----------


## eli94

از گیاهی بزنی بهتره تا از پیش2 زیست بزنی..برا زیست فصلای 4تا8 سال دوم و فصل 1تا4 و11سال سوم وفصل 1 و 7تا11 پیش خیییییییییلی بخون..بقیه بجز گیاهی یه چن دور از کتاب بخون که ترکیبی اومد از اون قسمتای بالا الکی تستو از دست ندی...برای تستم فقط سوالات کنکورو تحلیل کن وقت برا تالیفی نیست

----------


## fateme.tehran

،@*Saeed.A.P*،@*MEHDI0241*،@*yaghma*،@*rezaaa*،@*Itak*،@*a1s2d3f4*،@*sara1895*،@*Mr.Dr*،@*Dynamic*،@*Ali0095*،@*doodomeh*،@*Mahmood5200*،@*hamyr_success*،@*رسول6244*،@*d4nte*،@*parsaghaderi*،@*amir99*،@*mohammad202020*،@@*pouria98*،@*ali.z*،@
ممنون بابت ورودتون....
تاپیکو ویرایش کردم....

----------


## MahMoUoD

گزینش مباحث مهم از هر درس و مطالعه اونها
اینطوری فکر نکنم خوب باشه که مثلا پیش 1 رو بخونید ولی از پیش 2 هیچی نخونید
مطالب باید بصورت گزینشی خونده بشن
مثلا از هندسه تحلیلی فصل 1 - 2 - 4 - 5
گسسته: گراف + احتمال
ریاضی پایه : تابع - تصاعد - لگاریتم
فیزیک پیش : نوسان به بعد (قسمتی از پیش 1 + پیش 2)
فیزیک1و2 : فشار و ویژگی های ماده + بردار ها + نورهندسی


یا حتی میتونیم ریز تر از این بشیم
مثلا یکی خواست مقاطع مخروطی رو از تحلیلی بخونه میتونه فقط قسمت دایره رو بخونه. (که مهم ترین قسمت هست و از سال 80 به بعد 17 بار ازش سوال اومده. در حالی که از سهمی 5 بار سوال اومده فقط!)
نظریه اعداد از کتاب گسسته: همنهشتی و ب.م.م
جبر و احتمال: استدلال - لانه کبوتری - جبر مجموعه ها

----------


## JoKeR

والا نظرم اینکه خیلی زود اومدین ... 24 ساعت قبل از کنکور بیاین به امید خدا نتیجه میگیرین...

----------


## MahMoUoD

> والا نظرم اینکه خیلی زود اومدین ... 24 ساعت قبل از کنکور بیاین به امید خدا نتیجه میگیرین...



پیشنهادم اینه که شما هم تا 2 ساعت مونده به کنکور اینجا باشید و همینجوری به بچه ها امید و انرژی مثبت بدین!!    :Yahoo (76):

----------


## JoKeR

> پیشنهادم اینه که شما هم تا 2 ساعت مونده به کنکور اینجا باشید و همینجوری به بچه ها امید و انرژی مثبت بدین!!


ما که همیشه هستیم...

----------


## Ritalin

همیشه هم فاز منفی میدید

----------


## JoKeR

> همیشه هم فاز منفی میدید


بله همیشه هم فاز منفی میدیم....

----------


## Dayi javad

کسی که صفر !!
از همین امروز هر رزو 1 درس دینی + تست سراسری و سنجش !! (  5 روز 5 درس دوم 5 روز  5 درس سوم 2 روز 2 درس پیش) همین طور تا وقتی که دیدی بیشتر نمیتونی بخونی و نیاز به دوره دوباره داری !!  70 روز تا کنکور !!42 تا درس !! 42 روز تموم کنی 30 روز واس جمع بندی دینی کافیه 

ادبیات قرابت + املا و لغت و تاریخ ادبیات  هر روز 1 تا 1 ساعت و نیم ( اگ زبان فارسی و آرایه یکم بلد بودی یکم بخونشون )

عربی معنی و منصوبات !! روزی 45 دقیقه 

زبان نظری ندارم !!

ریاضی  احتمال آمار معادله درجه 2( جز صحیح + قدر مطلق + لگ و حد ) واس کسی که صفر همینا کافیه تازه شاید زیادم باش ولی خوب خونده شن کافیه

زیست !! زیست !! زیست !! 

تقریبا هیچکی نیس که زیستو هیچی نخونده باش و صفر صفر باش !!
زیست دوم +  فصل 1 و 2 و 3 و 4 و 11  و کل پیش !! ( هر کی ژنتیک خواست بخون روزی نیم ساعت ژنتیک بخون بقیه وقتشو اونای دیگ رو بخون  5 و 6 و 7 و 8 )  اونایی که از مساله ژنتیک بیزارن سعی کنن مفاهیم زنتیک ( 8 سوم و 5 پیش ) یکم بخونن مـثلا بدونن کراسینگ آور چیه چون تو تست ترکیبی لازم میشه !!!  در واقع الان وقتی نیس که بخوای جامع بخونی !! همایش + تست فقط 

فیزیک  پیش 2 و آینه ها و دوفصل آخر سوم

شیمی دوم و پیش ( سوم کسی که نخونده تا به حال جم کردنش سخته ) ولی فصل 2 سوم اگ وقت کردی بخون !! موازنه فصل رو هم بخون!

----------


## eli94

> همیشه هم فاز منفی میدید


 تازه الان خیلی خوب شده اوایل عضو شده بود تو هر تاپیکی میرفت آشوب به پا میکرد یبار دیگه بچه ها انقدر فش دادن که یکمی خوب شد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Dayi javad

بدترین کار ممکن تو شرایط سخت این که نا امید باشی و همچنین به حرفای ناامید کننده دیگرون گوش کنی !! 
اینجور وقتا باید تلاش کنی تلاش کنی تلاش کنی تا ی نتیجه خوب بیگری !!
و همچنین واس حرفایی که ناامیدت میکنن ی گوشت در باشه گوش دیگ دروازه

----------


## fateme.tehran

> والا نظرم اینکه خیلی زود اومدین ... 24 ساعت قبل از کنکور بیاین به امید خدا نتیجه میگیرین...


منظورتون منم؟:yahoo (4):بنده نصف کتابارو تمومیدم  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Amin6

> کاری به خدا و پیر پیغمبراش  ندارم 
> آدم باهوش باشه تو 2 ماه کلی کار میشه کرد
> مگر اینکه طرف خیلی پرت باشه از مسیر


منم میگم
هیچکس نمیتونه بگه نمیشه
قانون نزاشتن که باید 9 ماه بخونی تا قبول شی

----------


## mpaarshin

> "توکل کن ب خدا."
> راه دیگه ای نداره. کمکت میکنه ارومتر با ناراحتش کنار بیای. وگرنه با دو ماه کسی نتیجه نمیگیره ک. جهان قانون (نظم ن!) داره.


خیلی بچه ای.

----------


## YasharUR

با حرف زدن چیزی عوض نمیشه

----------


## mojtabamessi

توی 2 ماه که خوبه تو اصلن بگو 1 روز فقط به نتیجه فکر نکن همین هرچی خدا بخاد همون میشه هرچی میتونی بخون شد شد نشد هم به درک مهم نیست زندگی فقط کنکور نیست از این دو ماه از درس خوندن لذت ببرین.

----------


## fateme.tehran

> کاری به خدا و پیر پیغمبراش  ندارم 
> آدم باهوش باشه تو 2 ماه کلی کار میشه کرد
> مگر اینکه طرف خیلی پرت باشه از مسیر


هیچ اشتباه نکنین..خدانخوادهیچکاری از شما به سرمسیرمقصود نمیرسه..تو گوشتون فرو کنین...تلاش ما و اراده ی ما در طول خواست خداست

----------


## HossEin_v

> هیچ اشتباه نکنین..خدانخوادهیچکاری از شما به سرمسیرمقصود نمیرسه..تو گوشتون فرو کنین...تلاش ما و اراده ی ما در طول خواست خداست


برای کسی که به این مسائل معتقده ( از جمله خودم ) شکی توش نیست که در طول خواست خداست، ولی نباید فراموش کرد که همین خدا توی قرآنش گفته که: " هیچ چیز برای انسان به دست نمی آید مگر به اندازه تلاش و سعیش، *و خداوند هیچگاه حق بندگان خود را ضایع نمیکند* ... "
وقتی من 10 ماه روزی 10 ساعت مرتب برا کنکور بخونم و روی تمام درس ها مسلط باشم مگه خدا ظالمه که بیاد جلوی منو بگیره و نخواد که درس خوندن من به نتیجه برسه؟
آدم وقتی کار خودش رو درست انجام بده شک نکن که خواست خدا هم شامل حالش میشه

----------


## fateme.tehran

> برای کسی که به این مسائل معتقده ( از جمله خودم ) شکی توش نیست که در طول خواست خداست، ولی نباید فراموش کرد که همین خدا توی قرآنش گفته که: " هیچ چیز برای انسان به دست نمی آید مگر به اندازه تلاش و سعیش، *و خداوند هیچگاه حق بندگان خود را ضایع نمیکند* ... "
> وقتی من 10 ماه روزی 10 ساعت مرتب برا کنکور بخونم و روی تمام درس ها مسلط باشم مگه خدا ظالمه که بیاد جلوی منو بگیره و نخواد که درس خوندن من به نتیجه برسه؟
> آدم وقتی کار خودش رو درست انجام بده شک نکن که خواست خدا هم شامل حالش میشه


ماشاالله.این شد حرف حساب 
اما ممکنه حدود 10 هزار ازون افرادی که اومدنو خوندن اما حواسشون جای دیگه بود ،بعد از تلاش اون فردی که تو این دوماه مرور میکنه و دو سه تا درسو خوب میزنه عقب بیوفتن...دوماه پایانی خیلی مهمه..اما ماه های ابتداییه درس خوندنم دوران نقره ای در ایام کنکوره و تلاش نشه نتیجه ای نخواهیم گرفت.
هر چیزی بدون گفتن بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم میدونین چرا ابتره؟
چون خداوند در معنای سری این آیه چیزهای بیشماری نهفته.
صفت رحمان که شامل همگان میشه.یعنی خدا شاید تو آمریکا و اسرائیل هم باعث بشه که به درجه ی دنیوی و مقام و پیشرفت برسن اما در صفت رحیمیه خداوند چیز مافوق سری ای نهفته.
که مختص متوکل کنندگان وخوبانه..که مومنان حقیقی به خدا رو شامل میشه...

----------

